# Probleme bei Installation einer Grafikkarte



## Krissx (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute ich habe früher mal ein paar PC´s zusammengebaut allerdings hat sich ne Menge geändert wie ich feststellen musste.
Hier das Problem :

Ich möchte meinen PC an meinem Fernseher anschliesen allerdings musste ich mir dafür eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen da mein Fernseher HDMI anschlüsse hat.

Mein alter Monitor hat nur ein AGP Anschluss

Daher habe ich mich für eine Geforce 9600 GT entschieden diese hat 3 Anschlüsse nämlich 2 DVI anschlüsse und einen HDMI Anschluss.

Meine alte Grafikkarte hat 2 Anschlüsse einen AGP und einen DVI anschluss 

Als erstes Testete ich natürlich meinen Fernseher Philips 47PFL9732D mit der neuen Grafikkarte per HDMI Anschluss
Ergebniss - kein Bild kein Ton kein Piep (vom PC)

Hab natürlich alles kontrolliert aber es war alles angesteckt mein Fernseher war auf alle 3 HDMI Programme auf PC bzw Games eingestellt (steht im Handbuch das Games auch geht wenn man nen PC anschliest).

Dann dachte ich mir ich teste einfach die neue GRafikkarte auf Funktion über einen AGP - DVI Adapter an meinem alten Monitor ... doch auch hier kein Bild kein Ton kein Piep.

Also neue Grafikkarte raus alte Grafikkarte rein und diesmal die alte Grafikkarte über DVI Adapter angeschlossen (ja ich weis das macht keinen Sinn ich brauch ja keinen Adapter da der AGP anschluss daneben ist aber ich wollte einfach testen ob das überhaupt über DVI läuft) aber auch jetzt bei meiner alten Grafikkarte kein Ton kein Bild kein Piep ... so jetz war ich geschockt ... also Adapter raus und meine alte Grafikkarte über AGP angesteckt ... jetzt kam wieder ein Bild und Ton ^^ 

Ich habe schon sehr viel VErsucht am Fernseher die Hz verstellt die Auflösung verstellt usw usw ... aber es geht nichts kein bild gar nix 


Es wäre sehr nett von euch wenn mit einer helfen könnte da ich gerade dieses Eve Online angefangen habe und ich denke auf dem Fernseher machts mehr Laune.

gruß
Krissx

Achso sorry meine Hardware falls ihr die Infos noch benötigt.

Also das Marken Netzteil is stark genug 550 W sonst würde ja wenigstens meine alte Grafikkarte auf DVI laufen ...
Die CPU 3500+ AMD  (2,2 Ghz) 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher

aber an der Hardware liegt es sicher nicht ... vielleicht noch irgendwo ein Schalter wo man von AGP auf DVI bzw HDMI umschalten kann ? 
Oder eine Einstellung die ich noch machen muss  Was schlagt ihr vor ?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Achja Treiber kann ich noch nicht installieren da die CD die Mitgeliefert wurde komischerweise meine alte Grafikkarte automatisch erkenn die will den Treiber installieren ... und wenn ich meine Grafikkarte ausbaue und die andere einbaue dann hab ich ja kein Bild ... also Treiber kann ich noch gar nicht installieren aber das is auch nicht der Fehler denn ein bild muss ja kommen...wenigstens ein Signal irgendwas aber es pasiert einfach gar nix ^^

Also bis gleich und Danke jetzt schon an die die sich Mühe geben.


----------



## chmee (26. September 2008)

Zu guter Erst : Dieser Anschluß, den Du AGP nennst, heisst im Volksmund VGA, ist ein 15poliger-SubD-Anschluß. AGP ist das Steckkartenformat auf dem Mainboard.

Zum Eigentlichen : Es ist unbedingt Vonnöten, dass Deine neue Karte die ihr zugehörigen Treiber aufgeimpft bekommt. HDMI ist ein sehr schlecht/wackelig umgesetzter Videostandard. Heisst : Über HDMI kann es passieren, dass der Fernseher *nur* die HD/SD-TV-Signale erkennt. Diesen Ausgang darauf auszurichten, ist Sache des Treibers, der natürlicherweise nur in den aktuellen Versionen *und* bei Erkennung der richtigen Karte sauber funktioniert. Ausserdem ist die Audioübertragung per HDMI auch so ne "doofe" Sache, manchmal muss man intern eine Leitung zur Soundkarte ziehen, manchmal kann der GraKa-Treiber die Sounddaten im Rechner abgreifen. 

Also :
1. GraKa-Treiber müssen aktuell sein und die Karte erkennen !
2. DirectX muss das Aktuellste sein ( 9.0c von -ich glaube- August08 )
3. In der Anleitung zum Fernseher schauen, welche Formate über HDMI erkannt werden
4. In den erweiterten Einstellungen der GraKa den HDMI darauf ausrichten

mfg chmee

***EDIT***

Der philips ist ja nicht billig, der sollte schon so alles können. Anschlüsse sind alle HDMI 1.3 Standard.
***  PC-Auflösungen: 640 x 480, 60 Hz , 800 x 600, 60 Hz , 1024 x 768, 60 Hz , 1280 x 1024, 60 Hz , 1360 x 768, 60 Hz , 1920 x 1080i, 60 Hz , 1920 x 1080p, 60 Hz
*** Video-Auflösung: 480i, 60 Hz , 480p, 60 Hz , 576i, 50 Hz , 576p, 50 Hz , 720p, 50, 60 Hz , 1080i, 50, 60 Hz , 1080p, 24 Hz, 25 Hz, 30 Hz , 1080p, 50 Hz, 60 Hz

Wie ich denke, ist es eine PCIe-Grafikkarte. Und interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob WinXP oder Vista drauf läuft.

Andere Problemkinder:
http://www.drvista.de/hardware-and-treiber/4680-probleme-nvidia-9600gt-per-hdmi-32-lcd.html
http://forum.computerbild.de/pc-hardware/nvidia-9600gt-hdmi-lg-l245wp_11850.html
http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t64524.html


----------



## Krissx (27. September 2008)

Hallo guten Morgen,

stimmt war mein Fehler mit dem AGP quatsch VGA ist richtig sorry.

Ja ich habe eine PCI- Express Grafikkarte gekauft

Und es läuft Windows XP noch auf meinem Rechner.

Okay also ich suche jetz ma den Treiber für die Soundkarte per Internet den auf der CD den Treiber kann ich nicht nehmen weil ich ja kein Bild habe mit der neuen Grafikkarte.

Und ich isntalliere den neuesten Direct X rauf.

Bin jetz grad von der NAchtschicht gekommen schlaf erstmal eine Runde und teste dann sofort alles nochmal.

Danke Dir für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort vielen Dank


----------



## Krissx (30. September 2008)

Hallo

also jetze hab ich einen neuen Monitor der hat DVI , VGA und HDMI anschluss weil ich jetze wissen wollte was Sache ist.

Also folgendes jetzt...

die alte Grafikkarte X 700 hat jetzt ein Bild VGA .---> DVI (mit Adapter) gezeigt.

Die neue Grafikkarte zeigt weiterhin kein Bild bei VGA ---> DVI (mit Adapter) 
und zeigt kein Bild HDMI --> HDMI.

Am Treiber kann es nicht liegen das können wir ausschliesen da ich ja gar kein Bild sehe zumindest Bios müsste ich doch sehen.

Da sind noch 2 Schalter auf der Grafikkarte JU3 und JU4 High und LOW kann ich da ändern.Hab ich auch schon versucht aber kein Bild.

Dann habe ich da noch einen 6 poligen Power anschluss an der Grafikkarte aber auch mit dem funtioniert nichts.

Ich habe schon nach einem Treiber gesucht aber das is irgendwie vollautomatisch da erkennt er meine X 700 und möchte diesen Treiber wieder aufspielen.

Weis echt nicht weiter im Moment.

Vielleicht ist die Grafikkarte ja kaput !?


----------



## nchristoph (30. September 2008)

Nur mal so ne idee: Dein Board hat schon nen entsprechenden PCI Express anschluss oder?

Nicht böse nehmen aber ich hab das leidergottes schon das eine oder andere mal erlebt das wer nen PCI-E in nen AGP Slot stecken will oder umgekehrt.


----------



## PC Heini (30. September 2008)

Die interne Graka ist aber schon deaktiviert? Habe bisher nichts gelesen darüber oder ich bin Blind. Desshalb meine jetztige Frage.


----------



## bokay (30. September 2008)

Wenn du AGP und PCIe hast musst du im Bios wahrscheinlich auch einstellen dass die Graka auf zweiterem Steckplatz steckt...


----------

